# No 5D Mark III Support in LR4?



## Rofflesaurrr (Mar 6, 2012)

I noticed the 1DX, D4, and D800/E on the list of supported cameras in the new Lightroom 4. However, the 5D MkIII was left out. I guess we'll be waiting 3 months for the next update. IMO they should release a minor update immediately when there is a major camera release. I'm sure they are granted pre-production models to use for software development. Most of my post processing is done in Lightroom, and it's a big inconvenience to have to wait 2 months before I can import RAW files directly (Assuming the 5D ships at the end of March).


----------



## Z (Mar 6, 2012)

Camera Raw 6.7 release candidate does:

http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cameraraw6-7/?tabID=details#tabTop


----------



## Eagle Eye (Mar 7, 2012)

The announcement of the 5d Mark III is not the same as the release of the Mark III. Why does Adobe need to be supporting a camera not available on the commercial market? Give them a few weeks.


----------



## swampler (Mar 7, 2012)

Eagle Eye said:


> The announcement of the 5d Mark III is not the same as the release of the Mark III. Why does Adobe need to be supporting a camera not available on the commercial market? Give them a few weeks.


Not that I totally disagree with you, but the 1DX hasn't been released either and it's supported by LR4.


----------



## LanceF (Mar 7, 2012)

The camera was not even announced yet to the public when LR4 went RTM.

Both the 1dx and the d4 along with the d800/e were announced.

It will be updated shortly.


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm just saying... they seem to stick to a 3 month update cycle regardless of what is released in the meantime. Nikon 1 users had to wait awhile for them to add RAW support too.


----------



## nightbreath (Mar 18, 2012)

5D III RAW file (in sRAW size) was easily imported by Lightroom 4 and I didn't noticed any incompatibilities.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> 5D III RAW file (in sRAW size) was easily imported by Lightroom 4 and I didn't noticed any incompatibilities.


 
you are likely seeing the jpeg embedded in the raw file, LR4 cannot open raw yet.

However, Adobe has both a beta Camera Raw and a beta dng that will let you convert them to view and edit in lightroom. go to the Adobe labs site and get the betas. We will probably see a beta lr4 soon.


----------



## nightbreath (Mar 18, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> you are likely seeing the jpeg embedded in the raw file, LR4 cannot open raw yet.


Not sure if this is true. How can we check this?

Here's the file: http://www.kleptography.com/dl/5diii/raw/23.cr2


----------

